# Unable to take remote session by using RDP



## Sivaj (Oct 28, 2020)

We do use windows server, and remote desktop service is enabled but unable to take remote from another PC .also checked Remote desktop services status "started" but still unable to take remote desktop. And received error " This computer can't connect to the remote computer". Please help me to fix the issue.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Check to see if port 3389 TCP and UDP are open.


----------



## Sivaj (Oct 28, 2020)

lunarlander said:


> Check to see if port 3389 TCP and UDP are open.


Please let me know where to check


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome to Remote Desktop Services in Windows Server 2016 | Microsoft Docs
General Remote Desktop connection troubleshooting | Microsoft Docs


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Are those machines on the same network? If not you'll need to forward the ports mentioned by Lunarlander.
If they are then try to disable firewalls on both server and workstation. Which version of MS-Server are you using?


----------

